# Internet & Telephone Providers



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi, can anybody please advise the best companies to join for internet and telephone connection.
Many thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It depends where in Portugal you are going to be using it and what type of connection you are going to use. i.e. Fixed line or dongle? etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

silvers said:


> It depends where in Portugal you are going to be using it and what type of connection you are going to use. i.e. Fixed line or dongle? etc.


Definitely Algarve - hope to be Vilamoura! Want to take my PC from the UK so will be a fixed line.
Many thanks 
Lorraine


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

PT is probably your best bet then. Unless Vilamoura residents know better of course.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay thanks.


----------



## Lucerno (Sep 11, 2010)

*Zon*

I am quite happy with zon


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

We have used a Vodafone dongle now for 3 years, no problems, just renewed it Euros 24.99 unlimited use. Not as cheap as the UK but they are reliable


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Before you decide ask other people in the area. Optimus will now test the internet in your home BEFORE you buy.

I tried Vodafone and could't get an internet connection at all!! Stayed with SAPO which comes from PT, but with that the line keeps dropping as we are at then end of the line!!! we only get 512 thingys!!GRRRR!
Now we have a ZON dongle which doesn't drop out (1,5 thingys) ... but will NOT support Skype voice only instant message. So at present running two as we NEED Skype our kids are all over the world!!....ZON and SAPO.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

The reason why you were not able to get any connection at all was I suspect there was a fault in the software installed in the dongle. One of our friends last week experienced a similar problem to yours, I recommended then to go to the Vodafone office with their computer for them to see for them self, guess what they fixed it with a replacement dongle


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

nandnjudge2 said:


> The reason why you were not able to get any connection at all was I suspect there was a fault in the software installed in the dongle. One of our friends last week experienced a similar problem to yours, I recommended then to go to the Vodafone office with their computer for them to see for them self, guess what they fixed it with a replacement dongle


NO that was not the problem. Having tried two differenet dongles Vodafone themselves admitted that having sold me the equipment that sadly there was NO WAY I could receive a signal where I lived. My neighbours have had the same problem. One now uses Optimus with success


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks to everybody who has left me messages regarding internet providers. I have been away otherwise I would have answered quicker. All your information has been very helpful and very much appreciated.
Kind regards
Lorraine


----------



## vilamiramar (Apr 4, 2010)

i live near vilamoura and use optimus and it works great


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Many thanks! When I get there in less than two weeks now I'll give them a go.
Regards
Lorraine


----------

